# Total Overdose - Total Crash [RESOLVED]



## darkblackcorner (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok, I recently started playing Total Overdose, great game,runs fine, etc. The problem is that upon quitting the game, it crashes, windows blue-screens and I have to restart.

Any suggestions?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Total Overdose - Total Crash*

Go to Control Panel > System > Advanced tab > Startup & Recovery Settings button and disable 'Automatically restart' under System Failure, then reboot and play the game again. Post back with the blue screen error message in full, including all errors and stop codes. This will give us a better idea where to look for the cause of the problem.

What are your system specs (motherboard, graphics, PSU, etc)?


----------



## darkblackcorner (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Total Overdose - Total Crash*

Ok here's everything in order. After clicking quit, I get a message telling me the program has crashed, and including the following error signature:



> Error Signature
> AppName: tod.exe AppVer: 0.0.0.0 ModName: ntdll.dll
> ModVer: 5.1.2600.2180 Offset: 000182fd


I then click _Don't Send_, and another crash occurs showing the following blue screen:



> A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.
> 
> IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> 
> ...


There's no way to recover from this, so I reboot, and a message appears to say Windows has recovered from an error, and includes the following signature:



> Error Signature
> BCCode: 1000000a BCP1: 9D946240 BCP2: 00000002 BCP3: 00000000
> BCP4: 80837128 OSVer: 5_1_2600 SP: 2_0 Product: 768_1


My system info is as follows:


> OS: Windows XP Home Edition (Version 2002, SP 2)
> Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 2GHz
> Ram: DDR 1.5Gb
> Motherboard: ASUS K8VSEDX
> ...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Total Overdose - Total Crash*

did you update any drivers just before this started happening?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Total Overdose - Total Crash*

Do you have SP2 and all the MS updates installed?

This is usually a driver problem. Uninstall your current Omega and try the official Nvidia driver.


----------



## Dirty_Al (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Total Overdose - Total Crash*

Omega does not have the best drivers for Nvidia. Recommendations would be to stick with Nvidia drivers.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Total Overdose - Total Crash*

yeah it would probably be better to use the regular nvidia drivers.omega drivers are great for ati cards,but not the best for nvidia.


----------



## darkblackcorner (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Total Overdose - Total Crash*

Yey! That worked, thanks for the help


----------

